
React Native Open Source Update June 2019 - pritambarhate
https://facebook.github.io/react-native/blog/2019/06/12/react-native-open-source-update
======
pritambarhate
Good to see FB putting in a lot of effort to make RN better. Especially when
Google is putting in huge amount of effort in making Flutter production ready.

Right now RN has multiple advantages over Flutter like a familiar language (JS
vs Dart) and a lot of people know React already. It will be interesting to see
how future adoption shapes up for these 2 frameworks.

